
Lightmatter reveals optical AI accelerator - aveni
https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/17/photonics-startup-lightmatter-details-p1-its-ai-optical-accelerator-chip/
======
aveni
Slides from their HotChips presentation:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/16010/hot-chips-2020-live-
blo...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/16010/hot-chips-2020-live-blog-silicon-
photonics-for-ai-600pm-pt)

